# how do you gain waight fast?



## Rose N'Gideon (Oct 26, 2006)

hi I'm trying to gain weight fast, I only weigh about 98-100 lbs I look..skiny...to skiny, how do you gain weight with out looking bad? I see all this stuff on how to lose weight but how do you gain weight? please help! :help: 
(hope this a bad place to post this )


----------



## Esche (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi there! I often visit a women's weight training website that also has some pretty good nutrition information. Here's the link for gaining weight healthily: http://www.stumptuous.com/cms/displayarticle.php?aid=59

If you have the time or interest, go through the rest of the site too...it's very informative dispells a lot of myths about women's weight training!

Esche


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh I know how you feel. Through high school and through my young 20's I only weighed about 98 pounds and I am 5'5". Now I'm 135. I gained all my weight by having babies.  I kept on between 5 and 10 pounds with each child. 
My mom use to tell me to enjoy it because it would all change after I turned 35 and she was right. LOL

Esche is right. Weight training is an excellent way to put on weight and build shape at the same time. I use to life weights all the time. I still enjoy it a lot. The trick to gaining weight is to take in more calories than you're burning off. If you have a fast metabolism you may have to take in A LOT more calories. Be sure if you do start weight training to build bulk that you're careful to take in more protein and take vitamins to keep your health up. 

Good luck!


----------



## Fujiko (Oct 6, 2005)

Heh, yeah 6e, the only way I've ever been able to put on weight is to get pregnant. LOL, works like a charm.


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

I remember in my Victorian health book (minus the arsenic eating lol, they were on the money about some things) they said to eat an egg with every meal. The yolk has alot of fat in it.

Honestly carbs pack on alot pretty fast if you needed to gain weight more. That's why I'm so big and beautiful now  LOL!

Kat


----------



## Rose N'Gideon (Oct 26, 2006)

Fujiko said:


> Heh, yeah 6e, the only way I've ever been able to put on weight is to get pregnant. LOL, works like a charm.


no thanks :help: (I don't wan't to have kids  )


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hit middle age.  Honestly I was quite skinny for years.I had two children and didn't gain weight.I got a job sitting at a desk and turned 35 and in the last 10 years I put on 35 lbs.If you eat well and exercise (weight training is good) you body will find it's healthiest weight.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

join ww - or some other diet program - I keep trying to lose. ... just stuck in the mess and I gain...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

To gain muscle mass I lift weights, to gain fat I eat ice cream or drink alcohol. I used to be able to eat a quart of ice cream after supper and not gain weight but not any more. Those days are gone no matter how hard I work out to raise my metabolism.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ice cream the best of fat and carbs 
this is what they told grandma to eat to put on weight afer being sick she was down to 80 a few times.

but why bother trying eat what you want tust me if you eat regualar meals it is unlikly that you are truly to skinny from a health stand point 

so unless your doctor told you to pick up wieght you probably shouldn't

the other thing i have heard of is slim fast yes i know you say it is to loose weight , yes but only if you replace 2 hole meals a day with it
add 2 cans a day to what you eat and you have eaten 5 meals a day

but not a problem i have had i am now down to 270 and hoping to get down to 225


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I was skinny when I was younger


----------



## Rose N'Gideon (Oct 26, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

Weight training not only puts on muscles mass it helps strengthen your bones, which will be a benefit to you as you age. 

Also, have your thyroid checked to make sure it is not malfunctioning. some of the symtoms of over active thyroid are weight loss and restlessness.

And last, but not least, it may just be this is who you are right now.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Gravy smoothies?


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry..this reminded me of a Simpson's episode when Homer was trying to gain weight.



> Dr. Nick: Now there are many options available for dangerously underweighted individuals like yourself. I recommend a slow steady gorging process combined with assal horizontology.
> Homer: Of course.
> Nick: [points to a chart] You'll want to focus on the neglected food groups such as the whipped group, the congealed group and the chocotastic!
> Homer: What can I do to speed the whole thing up, Doctor?
> ...


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

Hope you don't take this wrong but you might check for intestinal worms and parasites.

I remember a few years ago a diet pill came out that was supposed to work like a charm. Then found each pill have roundworm larvae.


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

Are you recovering from an illness or are you trying to change a body you've been accustomed to all your life? Just a curious thing to want to do. I wouldn't haul off and do something dramatic like that without a good reason, like a medical one. 

Nevertheless, I lost 15 pounds once due to illness (and I was already naturally thin to begin with) and I had a diet drink 3 times a day in addition to 3 full meals and pretty much anything I wanted to eat in between. Gained it back fast. The diet drink was Metra Cal (sp?) Dunno if it's still around but the other stuff is prolly the same.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Come to France...just looking at the bakeries gains you weight!


----------



## England (Aug 25, 2005)

I've struggled with being too thin most of my adult life.
Last year, I did 2 things- 
I got rid of a major aggravation in my life and my Dr. put me on a medication called Remeron (I take one pill at bedtime and have no side effects the next morning.) 

I hate taking medications, but was close to desperate. 
I just kept losing a little every month or so. I'd been checked out by my MD, and nothing found. Mind you, I was already too thin when I began losing weight!

In 8 months, I've gained 17lbs!

I'm not sure if the medication did the trick, or distancing myself from a person who kept my life in chaos. It is great to feel so good, and not be so obsessed
with calorie intake.

One thing I do - Whatever I do eat, I add calories to it. Examples: Instead of a glass of milk, I add Carnation Instant Breakfast to the milk, and double the calories, as well as add a few vitamins. (I hate the protein drinks)
When I eat snacks, I add cream cheese or peanut butter to it.

Best to you.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Eat cheesecake!


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

I'd like to chime in here and say that in a world of people (like my DH) for whom weight loss is a life or death issue (if he doesn't lose these pounds he's shortening his life)... being too thin is like carrying around some big social faux paux..

Passing gas in a crowded elevator sort of thing.

But while it seems counter intuitive, since one burns calories by exercising, lifting weights and MODERATE exercise seems to have put a couple of pounds on me. I'm still thin, but I don't look gaunt any more.

So... I'd say continue to eat a balanced and reasonable diet, but exercise in moderation and lift weights in moderation.


----------



## mtc (Dec 23, 2005)

Once upon a time, when I was much younger, I was underweight. Periodically, people would get on my case about it, so I devised the McDonald's Diet. Every day for a week or so I'd eat two Big Macs and an order of Chicken Mac Nuggets for lunch. I'd put on about 5 pounds and people would quit annoying me.

(btw, the reason I was underweight wasn't that I didn't eat regular meals, it was periodically my metabolism would "rev" and I couldn't keep up with myself.)

I'm pretty sure given the decline in the quality of fast food that I wouldn't attempt this plan now, at least not at McDonalds (Hardie's maybe  ) But the point is, maybe you need more calories in your diet. There are plenty of balanced meal replacement shakes and adding extra "mini meals" could be helpful too. 

Exercise is good for everybody, but if you're hyper-metabolic, you'll probably end up taken off muscle mass if you're not taking in enough calories.

Good luck!


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

You need to start with a medical check-up to rule out medical problems that can cause low weight or weight loss. Also, if you're young and picked on a lot, you could have 'psychosocial stunting'--counseling (to clear up any bad social habits you have learned to adapt to your situation) and a change in schools/social group could help that situation.

If you're medically okay and if you're not the bottom dog in the pile, then without changing anything you do, write down everything you eat for a week and any sports activities you do. 

Get a diet book on how to lose weight, and it will tell you everything you need to know to gain it if you just flip the principals on their head.

So, the diet book says women need about 2000 calories a day to maintain weight, and to lose weight aim at 1200 to 1500. 

Look at what you're eating and figure out how many calories you average per day over a week. That is probably what maintains your current weight. All you need to do is add 200-300 calories of something *healthy* per day and you'll gain.

By healthy, I don't mean 'salad'. You'd have to eat a basketball sized salad to get the target calories. But, if your vegan, add some potato with tofu-cheese. If you're vegetarian, use real cheese, or add a couple of eggs during the day. If you're omnivorous, then add a couple of additional ounces of lean meat. If that is too much trouble, then get some of the 'high calorie' ensure at a warehouse store and drink one of those before bedtime--they're about 320 calories and are supposed to be well-balanced.

Don't add a candy bar or a soda, add something that has nutritional value.

Exercise will keep you adding muscle instead of fat. Weight training will add shape; running will tend to burn off the added food rather than letting it build weight. Swimming is a hassle due to needing access to a pool, suiting up, showering off, etc, but is good exercise to build muscle and aerobic capacity without causing weight loss.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

if you feel good and you are healthy dont worry about leave it alone


----------



## SouthWesteader (Jul 21, 2005)

How to gain weight at incredible speed: eat hamburger. It'll give you 50 pounds in a month - seriously!


----------



## Rose N'Gideon (Oct 26, 2006)

palani said:


> Hope you don't take this wrong but you might check for intestinal worms and parasites.
> 
> I remember a few years ago a diet pill came out that was supposed to work like a charm. Then found each pill have roundworm larvae.


  other than being under weight I'm a picture of health


----------



## Rose N'Gideon (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a fast metabolism and lots of energy  (thanks for all the help  )


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

When I needed to gain weight after a serious illness, I ate a LOT of PASTA. 

I gained weight FAST ! (I was already exercising, so most, not all, went to muscle rather than fat.)

Worked well for me and I have a "high metabolism" also.


----------

